# Having to retest after a BFN



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This is my second cycle and although this time I made it to OTD, it was still a BFN. My actual OTD was yesterday but for various reasons we tested today instead. I called the clinic and they told me to retest on Friday (3 days after my OTD). On my first cycle I bled a week before my OTD and still had to continue my medication to OTD (which was horrific) and then retest again 3 days later.

Does anyone else just find this ridiculously cruel. I know they say "well, sometimes you get a surprise!" and crap like that, but I had a 6 day blast and used a 25ul sensitive test. Surely there is no way the hcg wouldn't be high enough to be detected? Does anyone else have to continue their meds after a BFN on OTD?

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you do know you don't 'have' to do anything? it's your body. I'm sorry you got BFN. There are cases of people getting BFN on OTD but still going on to get a later positive, but i do understand how it seems cruel to keep you hanging on.. it's your choice whether to carry on with meds or not...   if you'd rather have a beer it's up to you. The clinic are just following their 'procedures'. it's interesting that last time you bled before OTD and this time you didn't, but it doesn't 'prove' anything. If you haven't got AF by friday probably curiousity would make you inclined to test again anyway..

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=17


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Cloudy

It is cruel to have to retest, I went through this after my FET, And it was the longest three days of my life! I knew in the back of my mind it wasn't going to change as I had  an early BFP that went to BFN on OTD and I had lost all my symptoms, like sore boobs, my clinic made it clear that if I didn't want to carry on with the drugs and retest I didn't have to but I decided to anyway.

I have to warn you that seeing that BFN three days later was as hard if not harder for me than seeing the one on OTD as you start looking for women who have had late positives and get your hopes up again, if it is still negative you will most likely start grieving all over again and you need to ready for that if it happens!

As Goldbunny said they are cases of people getting late positives and if you haven't bled yet it could still be a possibility.

I wish you the best of luck whatever you decide, my thoughts are with you.

Pudding
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

GB - thanks for the link. I think I'm too much of a goody two shoes to not do what they've said. Because of my early bleeding last time they have doubled my pessaries this time. Only one more day to go...I'm not going to have a drink, but I'm going to have a full caff coffee! Also, I just wanted to say how pleased I am to see you are so close to EDD, I have been on this site for a few years and seen what you have been through and really pleased for you xxx

Pudding - thanks honey, last time they wanted me to carry on and retest again after 3 days despite the fact i was flooding and that was hard enough, but thank you for warning me, i suppose as much as we know it's not worked there is a little grain of "what if..." xxx


----------

